# Stopping to announce breakdowns?



## GunpointMetal (Mar 11, 2013)

So is this a new thing, or just something this one band does? We we're playing with these guys (who shall remain nameless), and every time they got to one of thier "lowest-tritone-on-my-seven-string" slow breakdowns, they would literally stop, rather haphazardly (like they didn't all quite stop together), then the vocalist would say some dumb shit like "do you guys like breakdowns?" then the drummer would 4-count into some repetitive 1-bar chug-alug....every breakdown, for every song, for an entire set they did this....must have been on stage for 45 minutes and probably played like 22 minutes of music....I really, really, really hope this isn't a trend. Is anyone else experiencing this, and if you are a participant, please stop.


----------



## Konfyouzd (Mar 11, 2013)

Who cares?

It's silly, but some ppl can't survive w/o a gimmick. That is theirs apparently...


----------



## GunpointMetal (Mar 11, 2013)

it just ruins the whole vibe of a show, at least for me, they might was well be tearing down for the next band each time they stop.


----------



## Konfyouzd (Mar 11, 2013)

I hear that, but it sounds like they were just openers anyway, right? I've seen some awful shit at shows. I'm sure you can find some way to laugh at it eventually.


----------



## Basti (Mar 11, 2013)

I guess it could even work well here and there, but you've gotta gauge these things differently for each song or it just looks like you're trying to set a trend. 
I feel your annoyance man.


----------



## goldsteinat0r (Mar 11, 2013)

I think once or twice for the ones people know are coming is cool, but every song? Seems excessive...and possibly annoying. Did the crowd dig it?

I know Pantera used to do this with Walk. They'd stop before the first verse and Phil would be all like "I WANNA SEE A HUGE FUCKIN PIT RIGHT THE FUCK RIGHT NOOOW" or whatever


----------



## GunpointMetal (Mar 11, 2013)

goldsteinat0r said:


> I think once or twice for the ones people know are coming is cool, but every song? Seems excessive...and possibly annoying. Did the crowd dig it?
> 
> I know Pantera used to do this with Walk. They'd stop before the first verse and Phil would be all like "I WANNA SEE A HUGE FUCKIN PIT RIGHT THE FUCK RIGHT NOOOW" or whatever


 

yeah, and Pantera knew enough not to do that before EVERY huge riff....there wasn't much of a crowd and the band didn't notice that the guys "getting low" (crab-coring?) were actually making fun of them.


----------



## goldsteinat0r (Mar 11, 2013)

GunpointMetal said:


> yeah, and Pantera knew enough not to do that before EVERY huge riff....there wasn't much of a crowd and the band didn't notice that the guys "getting low" (crab-coring?) were actually making fun of them.


 
Ha ok, then my ruling would indeed be "stupid." But its their band, who cares? lol


----------



## VBCheeseGrater (Mar 11, 2013)

I think i've seen Hatebreed do something similar, but it's never come across as cheesy like this. Actually i think Jasta gets his build up chatter in during the previous part usually.

But yeah, let em do it. Avoid their shows if it's a problem


----------



## Devyn Eclipse Nav (Mar 11, 2013)

My band has two songs where we stop for a brief period, but not before breakdowns. And the drums keep going for the second one, so I guess it's not really a full stop? Idk.

Used sparingly before one or two huge riffs in a gig, that's okay. But not before every god damn breakdown.


----------



## Rick (Mar 11, 2013)

Can't remember the song but Trevor from Unearth says "BREAKDOWN!" right before it starts at the end of the song.


----------



## GunpointMetal (Mar 11, 2013)

Rick said:


> Can't remember the song but Trevor from Unearth says "BREAKDOWN!" right before it starts at the end of the song.


 


to me this is.....dumb.


----------



## Philligan (Mar 11, 2013)

Mat from BYD shouts stuff during a break (which exists in silence on the record), but this was mostly before bands started doing like joke audio clips before breakdowns, a la dubstep drops.



Confession: This is a good example of cheesy breakdowns, but also a huge guilty pleasure of mine


----------



## xCaptainx (Mar 11, 2013)

I've been playing in hardcore/metalcore bands for the last 12 years, I've seen my fair share of hilarious, amazing, horrible, brilliant, retarded and embarrassing pit calls, haha. 

Saving Grace - Parachute Festival 2013 - YouTube

That's me just before a Wall of Death we called out for, for our last song and last breakdown. It was awesome, haha.


----------



## no_dice (Mar 12, 2013)

Yeah, this is nothing new  I don't go to as many shows these days, but I still see it now and then. I've never really been a fan of it.


----------



## GunpointMetal (Mar 12, 2013)

I don't mind if a band holds out a drone chord for a longer-than-normal period while vocalist tries to jack the crowd up, and I've seen lots of bands that will repeat build-up riff indefinitely before a big break, but just sort of stopping.....no two guys on stage stop at the same time, the singer talks about whatever, introduces the guys in the band, then tries to go back into the same song at a "mosh riff" (I put it in quotes cause all of the "mosh riffs" were pretty much four dotted quarter note chugs followed by a two beat pick slide)....just dumb. So is "crab-coring", trying to force a pit in a crowd of 30 people (12 of which are in bands yet to play), and bassists who over-accentuate changing to the "dirty" channel on thier amps for a heavy part (this guy actually called out "I'm gonna turn my gain on!" during one of these excruciating pre-breakdown pauses before he over-emphatically smashed his footswitch one the "1") sometimes shit like this makes me want to have nothing to with the metal "scene"....


----------



## misingonestring (Mar 12, 2013)

I thought it was someone going to say:

"We're gonna do a breakdown now, we hope you like it"


----------



## GunpointMetal (Mar 12, 2013)

misingonestring said:


> I thought it was someone going to say:
> 
> "We're gonna do a breakdown now, we hope you like it"


 
that is almost exaclty what happened....

"Do You Guys Wanna Hear us do a Breakdown?!?!"

(crowd looks at each like "ehhh")

"We are blah blah blah, from blah blah, we're gonna play a heavy ass breakdown and I wanna see everyone (all 20 people in the bar) get low!"

(crowd looks at each other like "ehhh")

"We're on facebook and we're gonna be on bandcamp soon with our new EP. This is our drummer blah blah, he's only been playing for blah blah and he taught himself (obviously). Here' s our first breakdown!"


(drums do a china cymbal four count into breakdown)


Every. Damn. Time. And its a generic deathcore band, so basically, they stopped every riff change, cuase it was just a string of breakdowns on the same chord for like 35 minutes.


----------



## xCaptainx (Mar 12, 2013)

hahahah yeah that would get pretty frustrating. Sounds like it's their first band and they are just a little too excited haha.


----------



## groverj3 (Mar 12, 2013)

This sounds super lame.

I can see maybe doing it once for comedic value...


----------



## Tyler (Mar 12, 2013)

luckily at the venues near me, if you go over your set time you get thrown out. they'll cut you off in the middle of a song without a second thought.


----------



## SpaceDock (Mar 12, 2013)

and I thought it was bad when vince neil yelled "guitar!" right before a solo


----------



## TomAwesome (Mar 12, 2013)

Sounds like one of your local bands is crappy and unprofessional. That happens sometimes.


----------



## Mprinsje (Mar 13, 2013)

something like this.


----------



## Hyacinth (Mar 14, 2013)

Sounds like they can't transition to a new tempo at the same time so they have to stop and get a count-in from the drummer.


----------



## GunpointMetal (Mar 14, 2013)

MatthewLeisher said:


> Sounds like they can't transition to a new tempo at the same time so they have to stop and get a count-in from the drummer.


 thats probably it...hahaha....
"Guys, this part is way slower, so we need a second to regroup and get ready!"


----------



## spadz93 (Mar 14, 2013)

we have one song where we stop, have like a 1 second sample, and then continue, but thats about it. we have one other song where we just hold an open B while another longer sequence plays through the PA, while our vocalists starts to get the crowd pumped up, and then we go back into it. we've had pretty good responses from everyone that we've played for, so it doesnt seem like we're over-doing it


----------



## GunpointMetal (Mar 15, 2013)

spadz93 said:


> we have one song where we stop, have like a 1 second sample, and then continue, but thats about it. we have one other song where we just hold an open B while another longer sequence plays through the PA, while our vocalists starts to get the crowd pumped up, and then we go back into it. we've had pretty good responses from everyone that we've played for, so it doesnt seem like we're over-doing it


 that all sounds reasonable to me, stuff i still happening! I don't see anything wrong with wanting to get the crowd a little jacked...just keep the f-in show going!


----------



## Fat-Elf (Mar 15, 2013)

0:40

Pretty cool in my book.


----------



## JoeChugs (Mar 15, 2013)

Sounds pretty tacky. _Maybe_ once per set, if you've got something decent to say. My band has a quick dramatic pause before the chug part that ends our set (and i start the rhythm, not a drum count off) but by the 3rd bar I'm doing a lead and we end clean.


----------



## spadz93 (Mar 15, 2013)

GunpointMetal said:


> that all sounds reasonable to me, stuff i still happening! I don't see anything wrong with wanting to get the crowd a little jacked...just keep the f-in show going!



yeah, as of recently, there's been little silent time unless it was between one or two songs, but we're on a break right now, and when we come back we're trying to have a completely fluid setlist


----------



## Genome (Mar 15, 2013)

Happens in this song, I can't decide whether it's cool or funny. Or both.



3:51


----------



## JEngelking (Mar 15, 2013)

I was unaware this was a thing. >.> If you physically pause everything for more than a quick second just to say a breakdown's about to happen, then I can't say I find it that appealing. If it's more like in the above example where it blends with the song more, then it just reminds me of bands going "GO!" or just "RAAAH!" right as the heaviness starts.  Though in that Caliban song, I'd have to say I'm leaning towards finding it more humorous.


----------



## straightshreddd (Mar 15, 2013)

Forreal? lol This has been being done literally for years. It's just a live show tactic for bands that utilize breakdowns or heavy breaks. It's not even limited to that. Plenty of bands scanning across several different genres use interjections during live performances. It's to get the crowd hype and excited. I see nothing wrong with it.


----------



## Spike Spiegel (Mar 15, 2013)

I stop to announce my breakdowns when I'm playing in my bedroom so my cat can leave instead of giving me that "WTF are you doing" face. He's such a judgemental cat.

Seriously though, this announcing breakdowns is annoying to me


----------



## JEngelking (Mar 16, 2013)

I've heard of there being a dramatic pause to accentuate a heavy bit, but I hadn't heard till this thread of the vocalist outright saying "breakdown".


----------



## GatherTheArsenal (Mar 16, 2013)

To the OP - Yeah... that's pretty retarded. It's like, "Hey guys, great idea here. OK so let's stop before every breakdown and have a chit chat with the crowd, let em know ever so gentleman-like that we shall now play our instruments in unison in the form of a 2-3 downstrokes on a single note, maybe two if we're feeling feisty, and then that way they won't remember shit about shit about our entire set EXCEPT for the breakdowns..."  

They might as well get up there, announce an incoming breakdown, play for 30 seconds, call it a song - do that five times, then pack up their gear and go home. Actually yeah, there you go, i would almost prefer if they had a 30-45 second breakdown interlude between songs where the vocalist does his schtick and they go chug-a-chug-chug, and then they play a song and get on with the show, as opposed to doing all that within a song. Really. I do.


----------



## robare99 (Mar 17, 2013)

Mprinsje said:


> something like this.






Wow. Autotune in rock is a terrible idea.


----------



## Kiwimetal101 (Mar 17, 2013)

It aint nothing new, I mean slipknot does it for spit it out (im sure its spit it out) not quite the same, but the every one get down on the ground and go batshit crazy when i say so, but jims playing the riff over and over again not an awkward stop, plus it the main riff/breakdown whatever you wanna call it.

This sounds like they have seen the parkway drive live dvd (or something similar) caught onto the one time they do it during the set and gone "wow lets do that the whole way through a set, how can people not like it?!?"

Idiots...


----------



## iamjosan (Mar 19, 2013)

I wish you had a video of the band pausing in every song. LOL


----------



## GunpointMetal (Mar 20, 2013)

iamjosan said:


> I wish you had a video of the band pausing in every song. LOL


 me too, I could make a twenty minute compilation of the parts of their set where they're NOT playing


----------



## Cynic (Mar 23, 2013)

I usually hear "THIS IS YOUR LAST FUCKING CHANCE!" during a build-up with toms in our scene.


----------



## ice_age_magic (Mar 23, 2013)

Cynic said:


> I usually hear "THIS IS YOUR LAST FUCKING CHANCE!" during a build-up with toms in our scene.



Nailed it.


----------



## GunpointMetal (Mar 25, 2013)

Cynic said:


> I usually hear "THIS IS YOUR LAST FUCKING CHANCE!" during a build-up with toms in our scene.


 this doesn't seem that annoying


----------



## robare99 (Mar 28, 2013)

What you don't want, is people missing the breakdown, and their last chance!


----------



## Ultraussie (Mar 31, 2013)

DISCIPLE OF TORTURE - &#39;Parasitic reincarnate&#39; LIVE 2012 - YouTube
But these guys are brutal death metal and its actualy kinda cool.


----------



## no_dice (Apr 2, 2013)

GunpointMetal said:


> this doesn't seem that annoying



Haha, it's more annoying than you would think, especially when they're lying and there are several more "chances." I think I saw Within The Ruins once and they gave like three last chances.


----------



## GunpointMetal (Apr 2, 2013)

no_dice said:


> Haha, it's more annoying than you would think, especially when they're lying and there are several more "chances." I think I saw Within The Ruins once and they gave like three last chances.


 that does sound pretty obnoxious...it would be hilarious to hear "Get ready Motherfuckers! This is fifth to the last chance your gonna get!" and count down from there!

also...when did deathcore bands start doing emo lyrics and just screaming them with "brutal" vocals? That shit is fucking stupid

"IIIII LOOOOVEEE YOUUUUUUUU!" in pig squeals...yeah! I'd post a link, but I don't want to call out anyone in particular....


----------



## no_dice (Apr 3, 2013)

GunpointMetal said:


> also...when did deathcore bands start doing emo lyrics and just screaming them with "brutal" vocals? That shit is fucking stupid
> 
> "IIIII LOOOOVEEE YOUUUUUUUU!" in pig squeals...yeah! I'd post a link, but I don't want to call out anyone in particular....



Wow, that sounds awful, haha. I'm sure it's terrible but I'm curious to hear that anyway.


----------



## breadtruck (Apr 3, 2013)

GunpointMetal said:


> that does sound pretty obnoxious...it would be hilarious to hear "Get ready Motherfuckers! This is fifth to the last chance your gonna get!" and count down from there!
> 
> also...when did deathcore bands start doing emo lyrics and just screaming them with "brutal" vocals? That shit is fucking stupid
> 
> "IIIII LOOOOVEEE YOUUUUUUUU!" in pig squeals...yeah! I'd post a link, but I don't want to call out anyone in particular....



At least it's not a positive breakdown.

*chug chug chug* "FOLLOOOWWWWW..*chug chug chug*..YOUR HOPES AND DREAMS..*chug chug chug*...THE WORLD IS YOURS..*squeal*..JUST OPEN YOUR HEART..*chug chug chug*...RESPECT YOUR ELDERS...*dissonant chord*...TAKE CARE OF YOUR BODY....*squeal*.."


----------



## codycarter (Apr 4, 2013)

In my old band the other guitarist would start playing the Jeopardy tune if any of the rest of us were taking "too long" to get set up. The crowd thought it was hilarious. Oh and if for any reason anything happened (pa going silent, someone falling, etc) the drummer would do that "buh buh tiss" fill.
God I hated them.


----------



## Orgalmer (Apr 4, 2013)

I feel like taking all the bad horrible ideas listed here, and doing them all in a set list and totally blowing people's minds one time.

If the band was a lot tighter in their playing and stopping do you think it might have made it a little less terribad?


----------



## GunpointMetal (Apr 4, 2013)

Orgalmer said:


> I feel like taking all the bad horrible ideas listed here, and doing them all in a set list and totally blowing people's minds one time.
> 
> If the band was a lot tighter in their playing and stopping do you think it might have made it a little less terribad?


 
no....play your fucking songs and get the fuck off....especially when no-one knows your songs....if the music isn't written well enough to induce moshing, or the structure isn't good enough to get people to "go" when you want them to, write better/more thought out songs....

I kinda had the same thought about doing a "Posi-Deathcore" Breakdown-only novelty project just to set up some shows with these guys....45-second long breakdowns as "songs" with titles like "Be Proud of Your Body" and "Seeing the Silver Lining".....every song will be the last chance to get crazy!


----------



## breadtruck (Apr 4, 2013)

GunpointMetal said:


> no....play your fucking songs and get the fuck off....especially when no-one knows your songs....if the music isn't written well enough to induce moshing, or the structure isn't good enough to get people to "go" when you want them to, write better/more thought out songs....
> 
> I kinda had the same thought about doing a "Posi-Deathcore" Breakdown-only novelty project just to set up some shows with these guys....45-second long breakdowns as "songs" with titles like "Be Proud of Your Body" and "Seeing the Silver Lining".....every song will be the last chance to get crazy!



Announce the very first breakdown in the first song with "Alright [insert city here] (even though you're playing a tiny bar venue), this is your last chance!!"


----------



## sage (Apr 4, 2013)

breadtruck said:


> At least it's not a positive breakdown.
> 
> *chug chug chug* "FOLLOOOWWWWW..*chug chug chug*..YOUR HOPES AND DREAMS..*chug chug chug*...THE WORLD IS YOURS..*squeal*..JUST OPEN YOUR HEART..*chug chug chug*...RESPECT YOUR ELDERS...*dissonant chord*...TAKE CARE OF YOUR BODY....*squeal*.."



Oh, it would be so funny to do Lonely Island's YOLO as a posi-deathcore song...



"cook your meat 'til it's done," bitches.


----------



## Nykur_Myrkvi (Apr 9, 2013)

GunpointMetal said:


> "Do You Guys Wanna Hear us do a Breakdown?!?!"
> 
> (crowd looks at each like "ehhh")
> 
> ...


Sounds like there was a...

Communication breakdown!


----------



## Eclipse (Apr 13, 2013)

I am do this!! Just kidding. That's silly.


----------

